# Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern



## mitch (5. Nov. 2008)

hallo leute,

ich mach auch mal mit bei dem versuch, noch sind die wasserhyazinthen schön grün  

 


der anfangs thread von Benjamin ist unter https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19655 zu finden


----------



## robsig12 (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazynthen zu überwintern*

Hallo Mitch,

die Arbeit tue ich mir nicht an. Eine neue kostet so um die 3,50 Euro.


----------



## mitch (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazynthen zu überwintern*

hallo robert,

das aquarium steht sowieso da, meine mini-goldis + jede menge __ schnecken sind da zum überwintern drin - und die paar wasserhyazinthen  entweder sie halten durch oder kommen in den biomüll


----------



## Teichfutzi (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazynthen zu überwintern*

Sooo...
Jetzt bin ich endlich dazu gekommen, die Fotos zu machen!
Zuerst sah das so aus:
 
Mein Aquarium sieht insgesamt:
 
Die Wasserhyazinthen obendrauf:
 
Und unterwasser:
 
 
Mein Aquarium hat einen Deckel, wo die Wasserhyazinthen aber genug Platz drunter haben. Ein Blick durch die Klappe:
 
Noch einmal eine Wasserhyazinthe überwasser:
 
Der Deckel von unten mit 2 Leuchtstoffröhren, die obere ist die vordere, die untere die hintere (über den Wasserhyazinthen):
 
Die Vordere Leuchtstoffröhre:
 
Und die hintere, die über den Wasserhyazinthen ist:
 
Ich hab das Thermometer mal in die Luft über dem wasser gehängt, (kann man auf dem 2. Bild sehen )und die Lufttemperatur ist bei länger geschlossener Klappe bei 28°C und das Wasser hat weiterhin 25°C.


----------



## Dodi (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazynthen zu überwintern*

Hallo Mitch und Benjamin,

ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg beim Überwinterungs-Versuch! 
Im Aquarium mit entsprechender Lampe mag es ja gehen - schaun mer mal...


----------



## Teichfutzi (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazynthen zu überwintern*

So ich habe die AQUA-GLO Röhre mal gegoogelt und bin hierauf gestoßen:
http://www.zoo-versand.de/heimtierbedarf/aquaristik/beleuchtung/leuchtmittel/hagen_aqua_glo.html


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazynthen zu überwintern*

Hi Benjamin,

wie lange standen die Wasserhyazinten den schon im Eimer rum?, die sehen akut danach aus das sie im Eimer sind. Oder sind sie frisch aus dem Teich geholt worden?. Wenn das der Fall ist solltest Du sie lieber aus den Aquarium nehmen und entsorgen . Sie sind dann schon durch die Kälte der letzten Zeit so schwer geschädigt   worden das sie schnell zum Pilzbefall:beeten  übergehen werden (in der warmen feuchten Luft unter der Aquariumabdeckung). Die Pflanzen halten es nur wenige Tage bei Nachttemperaturen unter 10Grad im Freiland aus, dann werden sie großflächig gelb (sind dann bereits am absterben). So wie die H2O-Hyazinten von Mitch sollten Exemplare zum Überwinterungsversuch aussehen (noch sattgrün - nur minimale tote Stellen, sonst kann man es gleich vergessen - eine Leiche reagiert nicht mehr nicht auf Wiederbelebungsversuche)

MfG Frank


----------



## Teichfutzi (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

ähm... 
Die waren noch nicht so lange im Eimer. Ich hoffe nicht, dass die im Aquarium im Eimer sind:smoki 
Der Anteil der gelben/braunen Blätter war größer als der der grünen.:? 
Pilzbefall=Schimmel?
Ich beobachte das mal, ob die Schimmeln, und ob der Rest auch verwelkt.
Wenn das passiert, nehme ich die sofort raus. Wenn grüne Blätter nachwachsen, freue ich mich 
-Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt-


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

also ich würde alles braune, abgestorbene entfernen.

ansonsten Viel Erfolg !


----------



## Teichfutzi (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

alles was ausschließlich Braun ist, habe ich entfernt (bis auf die Wurzeln  ) aber Blätter, oder "Blasen"¿ (Ironie) wo noch ein Drittel grün war, habe ich drangelassen, wenn die Pflanzen anwachsen (sollten), entferne ich alles Braune


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Hei, meine will ich ganzjährig im Aq halten und habe sie von jemandem mit Aquariumkultur... Bis jetzt klappt es sehr gut... Nur merke ich wenn der Dünger nachläßt, dann bekommen sie hellgrüne Streifen...Eine geb ich nicht her, die größte, mit der möchte ich probieren, ob ich sie unter HQLlampen zum Blühen bringen kann...Ist ein offenes Becken...Die Kleinen, die ja regelmäßig wachsen nabele ich mit 10cm Durchmesser ab und geb sie weg. Vorher sind sie nur mit Schwierigkeiten großzupäppeln. Auf jeden Fall wachsen sie gut und haben keinerlei Ausfallserscheinungen... 
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Teichfutzi (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

viel erfolg


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Danke 
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Dodi (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Hallo, Ihr Lieben!

Ich habe mal alles, was Aquarien anbelangt, hierher verschoben.
Hat ja nix mehr mit dem Überwintern von Wasserhyazinthen zu tun. 

Dort könnt Ihr nach Lust und Laune über Aquarien "reden".


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Daaanke!
VG Monika


----------



## goldfisch (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Wasserhyazinthen seit Ende September im Makropodenaufzuchtbecken bei Tageslicht und unter 10 Grad. Bisher sehen sie noch ganz gut aus. 

Gegen Jahreswechsel möchte ich die Winterruhe vorfristig beenden und hoffe dann bis Frühjahr auf eine Brut. Dazu muss ich die Schwimmpflanzen erhalten.
Notfalls muss ich dann noch zusätzlich beleuchten.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Hei, wollte Euch mal meine Wasserhyazinthen zeigen...





Leider plagen sie und mich im Moment Spinnmilben... Wenn nicht aufpasse, raffen die mir die Hyazinthen dahin... Sprühen geht nicht, weil die HQL Lampen keine Wasserspritzer abkriegen dürfen... Die Brenner platzen sonst...
Deshab nehm ich sie jeden Tag raus und brause sie mit dem Küchenbrausenschlauch ab... Sch... job...Aber was macht man nicht alles...

VG Monika


----------



## Dodi (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Hallo Monika,

manno, die sehen ja echt klasse aus! 

Ja, diese plöden Spinnmilben, so klein sie sind, so verheerend sind die Auswirkungen auf die Pflanzen.
Hoffentlich kriegst Du das in den Griff.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

vielleicht kennst du ja jemanden von dem du Raubmilben bekommen kannst, es gibt so ne Bestellkarten Nützlinge gegen - Schädlinge - ist aber recht teuer (25 €) vielleicht kannst du ja sowas irgendwo günstiger finden ?


----------



## Teichfutzi (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

So jetzt der neuste Stand:
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und jetzt ist auch sie gestorben, genau wie die Wasserhyazinthen. Ich mache das dann in Zunkunft so, dass ich eine ganzjährig im Aquarium halte und ein paar weitere Im Teich. Jetzt liegen alle miene Wasserhyazinthen auf dem Kompost, und ich hoffe, dass keine von den Babyplatys, die sich immer darin aufgehalten haben, mit auf dem Kompost gekommen ist das wäre seeehr schade...
Und wie geht es euren Wasserhyazinthen zur Zeit?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

mein Beileid Benjamin  ich hoffe das klappt gut bei dir dann mit der Mutterpflanzenhaltung :gdaumen

meinst du dass wenn du die babys dann von der Mutti abzwackst und sie in den Teich setzt nicht einen schock bekommen könnten ?

wie willst du das denn dann machen, die step by step an draußen gewöhnen ? wie man es mit kleinen pflänzchen macht ?


----------



## Teichfutzi (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

ich denke das überleben die gut, als ich meine gekauft habe, sind die aus einem unbeheizten Becken aus dem Zoogeschäft direkt in den Teich gekommen, ohne Schaden zu nehmen. Dazwischen waren die dann noch 15min ohne Wasser in einer Tüte. Und wenn die den Sprung von ca 22° bis Teichtemperatur schaffen, dann schaffen die auch den Sprung von 25°. Naja, obwohl es war schon frühsommer als ich die gekauft habe und in den Teich setzen will ich die eig im Frühjahr. Aber die reproduzieren sich ja ziemlich schnell, da hab ich ja mehrere Versuche


----------



## mitch (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

hallo

so schauen sie heute aus:

 

manche blätter haben braune stellen und spinnmilben, hilft da wirklich abduschen ?


----------



## Trautchen (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Hallo Mitch, na schaden kanns jedenfalls auch nicht. 

Ich würd´die auf jeden Fall abduschen. Vielleicht sogar regelmäßig alle paar Tage damit die frisch geschlüpften auch gleich weggeduscht werden 

Sehen aber sonst noch gut aus, ich hab´die immer entsorgt.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

ja, jeden tag mehrmals abduschen - vorallem unter den blättern und in den engen zwischenräumen hängen die biester, ich denke gut trockenschütteln wäre danach auch ganz gut damit sich kein grauschimmel oder boytritis breit macht ?


----------



## Trautchen (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Mir ist da nochwas eingefallen. Die sind ja ziemlich klein. Du könntest die ja auch mal richtig in Seifenlauge tauchen. Dann sind mit einem Mal erstmal so ziemlich alle weg. Dann müßteste aber richtig gut abspülen, damit ja nix ins Wasser dann gelangt.

Ich mache das mit Zimmerpflanzen immer so. Habe aufgrund Fußbodenheizung ziemlich mit Spinnmilben zu kämpfen...

Für Zimmerpflanzen habe ich noch einen anderen Tip parat - zwar ziemlich brutal - hat aber bei mir bislang immer funktioniert auch ohne Wiederbefall. Also wer Interesse hat.....  wäre aber hier OT.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

ich weis nicht ob die lauge den wurzeln gut bekommt wenn du die komplett reintauchst ? vielleicht eine überkopftauchung mit wurzeln nach oben ?


----------



## Trautchen (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Jo, das wäre sicher am optimalsten...
Ansonsten würde ich denken, nicht so lange rein und gut abspülen.


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Uaaa um Gottes Willen, Du kannst doch keine Pflanzen, die im Aquarium überwintern mit Seifenlauge abspülen
Nönö... Mir war das auch zuviel Äkt mit dem Außerhalbabspühlen und die tröppelei auf dem Parkett... Jetzt drück ich sie einfach ein paarmal am Tag komplett unter Wasser, schüttel sie ein bisschen und meine Fische kommen im Karacho angesaust und fressen die Milben
So tropfnass las ich sie dann... Es hat sich ziemlich gebessert, aber so wirklich schön sind sie im Moment nicht...
Die heißen HQL-lampen in Verbindung mit dem Kachelofen nebendran machen halt ganzschön trockene Luft... mein Ziel ist jetzt vorranig welche bis März druchzubringen, dann wird ja weniger geheizt und ich bin zuversichtlich, das sie dann wieder schöner wachsen... Sie sind ja nicht krank... Nur sind die Vorraussetzungen halt ungünstig... 
Möchte vielleicht jemand leicht geschädigte Wasserhyazinthen gegen Portoerstattung für eigene Überwinterungsversuche? Sie vermehren sich nämlich trotzdem noch kräftig und ich müßte mal dringend ausdünnen... 
4-6 kleine Pflanzen wären zu haben...

VG Monika


----------



## mitch (21. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

hallo,

ich habe heute beim weihnachtsbaum aufstellen das optimale mittel gegen spinnmilben gefunden, der kleine kerl war irgendwo am baum und schaute soo hungrig aus - also ab zu den wasserhyazinthen und milben fressen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Man hast du ein glück, dann alles gute  und lass den burschen nicht zu fett werden


----------



## Teichfutzi (22. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

im winter? :shock


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Hei, letzte Woche hab ich sehr viel Wasser gewechselt und gedüngt, und siehe da, die Wasserhyazinthen schieben schöne, fette, neue, unverkrüppelte Blätter
Allerdings ist die Luft im Moment auch nicht so trocken, weil es draußen keine Minusgrade hat...Werde die Sache beobachten...
Die Spinnmilben haben sich weitgehendst verzogen. Das Untertauchen der WH hat ihnen wohl nicht gefallen...

VG Monika

Und natürlich, schöne besinnliche Feiertage, wenig Stress und alles was Ihr Euch gewünscht habt...Egal ob Materiell, oder Mental...


----------



## Fisch (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Hallo , hier ein paar Fotos von Wasserhyazinten in Ihrem naturlichen Habitat.Die Bilder habe ich gemacht in einen Nebenarm vom Orinoco. Mein Tourguide konnte es nicht glauben das die Pflanzen in Deutschland so um die 2-3 Euro kosten !
 

 

 
Viele Nebenarme sind regelrecht verstopft mit Wasserhyazinthen und können nicht meht Passiert werden ! In den Würzeln versteckt sich den Fischbrut  !

Grüße
Ronald


----------



## Inken (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

 So sieht's also aus, wenn's den Pflanzen richtig gut geht! Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Hei, ja, der Besitzer währe hier Millionär
Also, es hat sich bestätigt... Die Probleme der Wasserhyazinthen liegen am Dünger... Hatte jetzt 3 Wochen kein Wasser gewechselt wegen Urlaub und sie waren schier am vertrocknen, braunwerden, sich auflösen...
Wasserwechsel gemacht und gedüngt und 2 Tage später kamen wieder schöne Blätter ohne braune Streifen...:
VG Biotopfan


----------



## mitch (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

meine haben es nicht so richtig geschafft 

 

mit dünger hab ich es nicht probiert da noch ein paar minni-minni-goldis im becken sind.

aber einen versuch wars wert.


----------



## Dodi (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Och, wie schade, Mitch!

Aber es ist auch wirklich nicht einfach - habe da auch schon so einige Rückschläge erlebt, bis ich keine Lust mehr dazu hatte...


----------



## jochen (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Hallo,



Dodi schrieb:


> habe da auch schon so einige Rückschläge erlebt, bis ich keine Lust mehr dazu hatte...



der Forscherdrang in allen Ehren,
aber ich kaufe ebenfalls schon lange die Dinger im Frühjahr für zwofuffzig in der Gärtnerei etc.

PS, 
zumindest die Muschelblumen funktionierten schon im Aq. zur Überwinterung.
bei mir mit,
T5 Röhren, 27° C.


----------



## chromis (15. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

wenn man nicht gerade ein gut beleuchtetes Paludarium zur Verfügung hat, dann machen solche Überwinterungsversuche keinen Sinn. Die Stromkosten dürften den Anschaffungspreis einer Eichhornia bei weitem übertreffen und auf eine Pflanze mehr oder weniger kommt's auch nicht an. Die Art ist in tropischen Gewässern inzwischen zum Unkraut nummer eins geworden. Die Schäden sind immens und die Kosten übersteigen meistens die Möglichkeiten der betroffenen Länder.


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Hei, meine halten sich tapfer... Sie werden zwar immer kleiner, sind aber immernoch 15cm Durchmesser... Vermehrung haben sie eingestellt, was mir nicht ganz unrecht ist... Trotzdem wird es Zeit, das es endlich Frühling wird. Bei uns schneit es ununterbrochen und mein Teich ist seit dem 2 Weihnachtsfeiertag nichtmehr aufgetaut 
Hoffe, das meine __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge nicht Bauchoben schwimmen...

Ja, da hast Du schon recht, das es nicht lohnt für die Hyazintzen extra ein Aquarium anzuschaffen und zu beleuchten...Ber wenn es eh schon dasteht ist es ja kein Problem...
Wegen Dünger und jungen Goldis brauchst Du keine Angst haben... Meine Jungen Mosaikfadenfische, Panzerwelse, Microrasbora Galaxy und die Garnelen haben damit auch kein Problem, wenn es normaler Aquariendünger ist, der nach Anleitung angewendet wird...

VG Monika


----------



## pyro (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Wenn ich das lese dann glaub ich werf ich die 3 kleinen Pflänzchen im Eimer gleich wieder raus. Ich dachte die Überwinterung sei problemloser...


Ob ich mir nächstes Jahr nochmal eine Pflanze kaufe weis ich aber nicht weil die wuchs zwar gut - Blüte jedoch negativ.


----------



## mani2 (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Versuch Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern*

Wasserhyazinthen  mögens warm und sonnig,an sich rentiert es sich nicht extra deswegen Aufwand zu betreiben.
Hab meine im Gewächshaus bei den trop. Seerosen seit Frühjahr schwimmen und wartete den ganzen Sommer ob sie den mal blühen mögen.
In der Oktoberfestwoche wo die ganze Woche die Sonne schien fingen sie plötzlich an 

Hier hab ich ein paar Bilder,ganz unten
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30315/page-17


----------

